# Kubota GR2120 Garden Tracor



## Jim Mongene’s (May 20, 2020)

Hello, my name is Jim and I live in Nashville, TN. I have about 2-3 acres I need to keep mowed. The property is a relatively new building site. So for the past couple years I have been mowing with my L3901 with a bush Hog. Now that the lawn is finally more like a lawn than a forest...I need a mower that is a bit more refined. So since I love diesels and mostly Kubota too...I have been looking at the GR2120. Today was my first call to a dealer and the sales person basically tried desperately to get me to change my mind to a zero turn unit. In fact he did not have a GR2120 in stock and in his words; ‘why do you think that is’. Ok so I never owned a zero turn but that said I’m not a fan. I have huge hills. I like a steering wheel on all my yard toys. I like the additional utility and 4WD on the diesel. I like the loooong life off a Diesel engine. So before I get out the checkbook....if any of you own or have experience with the GR2120...I sure could use your experience before I pull the trigger. And if any of you know what a fair price is fo a new on that would be helpful too. Thanks for your time and stay safe....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess it's all the buyers preference. I've never been close to a zero turn, but I hear nothing but good things about them.
I've seen a price for the GR2120 for over $9000.00, also seen the Z400 series for $6700 - $8500. Messicks is one of our sponsors, and seems to have some decent prices. Have a look.
I paid $4000.00 for mine.... to me that was outrages! My first mower still works, and cost $900.00!
I'm cheap, so not much help, I'm afraid.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’ve got about 90 hours on my GR2120 now. I think it is an excellent machine for rough terrain and hills. It handles the wet heavy grass very well and can mow full speed up steep inclines. 

It’s also very stable when traversing slopes, you will fall off the seat long before it reaches its tipping point. 

I primarily bought it for its size, diesel engine, 4-wheel drive, and shaft driven mower and blower. The dealer tried to upsell me too, but I knew what I wanted and going up to a bx series would have been to large for my application and the entry level actually has a less powerful engine.


----------



## Jim Mongene’s (May 20, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> I’ve got about 90 hours on my GR2120 now. I think it is an excellent machine for rough terrain and hills. It handles the wet heavy grass very well and can mow full speed up steep inclines.
> 
> It’s also very stable when traversing slopes, you will fall off the seat long before it reaches its tipping point.
> 
> I primarily bought it for its size, diesel engine, 4-wheel drive, and shaft driven mower and blower. The dealer tried to upsell me too, but I knew what I wanted and going up to a bx series would have been to large for my application and the entry level actually has a less powerful engine.


Thanks Marc, great news for me. Today I will try to locate one of these.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

No problem. Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Zero-turns are all about speed and maneuvering in tight quarters. Your some of your late-model, higher end, Z-turns are capable of mowing at 16MPH on flat ground. The Kubota ZD series Z-turns are diesel, but unless you're mowing 40 acres a day for a living, they're overkill for the average homeowner. 

The GR2120 is rated at 6MPH ground speed and cost about $9,000. The ZD1000 series is rated at 9MPH and cost about $14,000. Which one do you think a Salesman, working on commission is going to steer you toward?

I've got a customer with a late-model ZD1000 and I've replaced two ground drive belts on his machine, other than that, he loves it.....


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, they each have their place. Zero-turns are optimized for mowing, but not good for anything else, and often struggle with difficult terrain. The GR2120, I believe is rated for 2.5 acres/hr, which sounds like it should meet the needs of the OP quite well, while also providing some additional versatility for other purposes.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

marc_hanna said:


> Yes, they each have their place. Zero-turns are optimized for mowing, but not good for anything else, and often struggle with difficult terrain. The GR2120, I believe is rated for 2.5 acres/hr, which sounds like it should meet the needs of the OP quite well, while also providing some additional versatility for other purposes.


That difference is inferred by the terms "Zero-turn *Mower*" and "Lawn *Tractor*".

_"Zero-turns are optimized for mowing, but not good for anything else"_. 

If you're making $500 a day with a commercial Z-turn, you can afford to buy whatever you need for the "anything else"


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Agreed. 

Kubota actually markets the GR series as a mower, and it does serve that purpose well, especially if you get the 54” deck which turns a tight circle of 12” on the inside.


----------

